# flounder lights again (II)



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

After trying the 12 volt set up a few weeksback and having not a such great result ....I just had to try the 110 v this time....why not.... Rigging for flounder turned out to be a challenge soI just had to.... and this is whatI came up with.










So I got me all this lights actually a 5th one (not pictured) that goes center total 1,700 crazy watts almost boiling the water in front of the boat.... (I got this idea from a forum member here that had the same wattage) only thingI needed was a generetor ....so borrowed one to see/hear what it was like. Man,that thing wastoo lound thatI was so glad I tookthe earmuff with methat onenight... First time for me...too much noise.... not my style for floundering that's for sure, but that's me. The set upput out somegreat light ..could see very well don't get me wrong. It was just the noise that didn't feel quite right. But if there is a generator quite enough below 50 db and produce at least 2000 + constant..I may dig on it. this generatorI got was at least @70+ db I thihk...and it was loud and fumey ...Thelights I got were from wallmart....they worked great, had handles and all which made iteasy to put/hung on...and had an on/off switch...allI had to do was plug it in..used a 12gauge extension cord (two 13' long)










Bottom lineis I'm sticking (the flounder) with 12v. if I ever try it agian.


----------



## freespool50 (Sep 29, 2007)

honda eu2000


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

http://www.hondapowerequipment.com/ModelDetail.asp?ModelName=EU2000i



Note the continuous rating:



120V

2000W max.(16.7A)

1600W rated (13.3A)



Running higher than the 1600watts can burn one up. That 2000watt max is for start up power, like when the compressor of a fridge or A/C unit comes into play. It's just for a split second and then levels out lower. [Not continuous]



I'm surprised at your wattage rating that you came up with Fishermon. Did you change any bulbs in those light fixture's?



They normally come with a 500watt bulb in each one. So 4 of them would be 2000watts.



As to the 50db rating. The lowest that I have seen is 58db. But sound ratings don't work like on a 0 to 100 scale. 72db is considerably louder.



As I have a 2000watt unit that is rated at 58db, there is no way in Hell I want one any louder.


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

Yes they were 500 watts I changed the bulbs . I bought 300 watts bulbs (2 for 6 or 8bucksI think I paid)...so :

4 lights @300w( 1200w) +1 [email protected] +1700 watts.

Generator run @1800 constant...max of 2350 I think.

I have to check on the Hondas one day...1000 bucks will get me a lotta flounder ...if you know what I mean....


----------



## LibertyCall (Oct 3, 2007)

Isn't all that massive wattage wasted by having the fixtures above water? We are running twin underwater starfires with upgraded (150 watt) bulbs and I can't imagine you'd need more light than that. We run 4-6 hours at a time on a single 24 series deep cycle, with no noticable dimming. I hear the generator driven boats out there and it sounds like it's be pure hell to be on them. Not criticising anyone else's way of doing business, just wondering what the real gain is of the 110 v setups?

Doug


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

10-4 Fishermon.



I'll I can tell you is you have to see the difference Libertycall. Now with that said, the quietest generator you can find is a must. [for me]



Some of what your hearing out there are NOT quiet unit's and the people are not willing to spend the BIG buck's to get one.



I've been kicking around the idea of even building a noise deflector box to get mine even quieter.


----------



## LibertyCall (Oct 3, 2007)

X-shark,

I accept your offer! (sneaky, huh?)

Doug


----------



## jigmaster (Oct 27, 2007)

Careful not to catch the Boat on Fire or burn a hole in it.Those light get dern HOT!!!

Also dont lectricute yourself when you get out to Push that Boat off the Bar.

Guess if all else fails you could shock the Fish to the surface then just net them


----------

